# Cassie Updates Limping



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I took Cassie today to her Senior Check Out and for her new limping. I asked the vet to do a Snap Test for Lime Disease and it came back negative. Also she has a blood test. I will get the results in the next few days. Cassie had lost 7lbs since she is in the raw diet. She was really overweight. So, I am happy for that.
Also, I need to boarding them in September for my daughter's wedding and they required she is vaccinated for Kennel Cold and Distemper. I asked for Distemper titer. I was really surprise when I went to paid and they charged me $160 for the Titer along. So, I asked them why it was so much. Finally the vet offer me another Titer test for $80. He said it is not that accurate. I really don't care. Anyway Cassie were over vaccinated as a puppy,so I am sure she is ok. I was really surprise to see how happy was this vet because I feed them raw prey model. He even said that it is dogs original feeding. I was thinking that I was talking with one of us from this group. He also put her in Deramaxx and if she doesn't improve in two weeks, we will do x rays. I will keep you update with her blood test results and if she improve with the Deramaxx. I am really will love to heard some opinions about this charges for the titer.
Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I just got a call from the vet and Cassie Blood work came back ok. She is a 8 years old Boxer and I have her in raw prey model since February 2011. I really want to see how she was doing, so I am so happy that the vet told me that she is very healthy. The Titer came back that she is ok with Parvo but need a buster for Distemper. The vet told me is ok to board her there without the buster. 
About her limping she still does, but she doesn't look like she is in any pain.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That's great that her bloodwork looks good! Sounds to me that she is being very well taken care of. :0)


----------

